# Остеохондроз поясничного отдела



## AleX_021 (4 Окт 2018)

Доброе время суток! Мне 20 лет, вот уже на протяжении ~5 лет беспокоит ноющая боль в пояснице после утреннего сна (но может быть и при длительном лежании, скажем свыше 4х ч). Чем дольше сон, тем интенсивнее неприятные ощущения в поясничном отделе. После подъёма и боль прекращается и в течение дня не беспокоит. Сделал рентген ПОП в 2-х проекциях: поставили грыжу, рекомендовано - МРТ. Прошёл МРТ - остеохондроз МПД на уровне L5-S1 I периода, задняя обширная протрузия L5-S1 (без компрессии корешков). Далее обращение к неврологу: назначение функц. проб (разгиб, сгиб), лечение -
таб. мильгамма (1 месяц), таб. хондроитин + глюкозамин (по схеме), ЛФК, консультация у физиотерапевта. Результаты функц. проб: поясничный лордоз 48 градусов, пояснично-крестцовый угол 41 градус, С - сколиоз влево до 8 градусов, ротация тел позвонков до 2 ст., субхондральный склероз замыкающих пластин, умеренное снижение высоты дисков D 12- L 1 -L5 S, спондилоартроз, spinae bifida S1, контуры сакроилеального сочленения нечёткие - клиника? (так и написано в заключении). Поясничный хондроз. На функ-ой L- S спондилограмме в 2-х проекциях нарушения динамической ф-ии ПОП и функ-ой несостоятельности межпозвонковых дисков не выявлено.
Собственно, вопросы: верны ли заключения рентгена? назначенное лечение?


----------



## La murr (4 Окт 2018)

@AleX_021, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Что в анализах - Соэ, срб?


----------



## AleX_021 (5 Окт 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Что в анализах - Соэ, срб?


СОЭ - 3 мм/час, Срб не делал


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Окт 2018)

Тогда на осмотре надо дифференцировать проблемы мышц от проблем суставов позвоночника и креста.
У врача специалиста были? Каково его мнение?


----------



## AleX_021 (6 Окт 2018)

Дорсопатия поясничного отдела позвоночника. Остеохондроз. Нарушение статики. Протрузия L5-S1. Синдром люмбалгии с умеренно выраженным болевым и мышечно-тоническим компонентом (шкала Освестри - 8%)

@Доктор Ступин, И такой вопрос: можно ли совмещать данные препараты: итомед + улькавис + мильгамма + хондроитин+глюкозамин?


----------

